# fk 1000p vs jetseal, pics inside.



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Hey guys been a busy boy.

I machine polished my car, well half of it. :buffer:

I like a wee test, so I just bought some finish kare 1000p sealant and I have a sample of Chemical Guys Jetseal so I thought why not test the two ? Both known as long lasting sealants and I happen to have both.

Ok enough chit chat.










Head to head










Obviously there isn't much I can say finish wise, both look nice not a lot of difference really.

I will update this when I wash the car and let you guys known how it lasts.

HTH


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Good pair to line up against each other!

Glad the FK got to you in the end.... Very well travelled that tin you know :lol:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Mmmmmmmm....................Golf GTi.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

I really like my Jetseal, but if I were a betting man, I'd put my bucks on the FK. 
Be interested what the outcome is on this :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I have no idea what it will be, never used either product. It's all new to me.


----------



## terraknorr (Feb 14, 2011)

Just bought some Jetseal myself so v.interested to see how they last


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Fk1000p usually lasts 6 months + on my car. I have never seen jetseal last more than 3-4 weeks on any of the cars i've tried it on. In fact, jetseal is the shortest lasting lsp I have ever tried, and Fk1000p is probably the longest lasting. No comparison


----------



## GMToyota (Mar 14, 2010)

I think FK1000p will have a better durability, but Jetseal is much easier to use in terms of application and removal. Jetseal can be put on too thick and cure for too long, and would still be easy to buff off. 

Both have their own pros and cons and I''m curious to see how your test works out .


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Never had problem with application or removal of these.
The fk i have left for well over a month and still came off fine...:lol:
My winter coat was 2x jetseal and 2x fk1000p


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I always thought of Jetseal more as a base for a good wax or sealant so I wouldn't expect it to last for long.

It's the kinda thing i'd use before FK if i'm honest, sort of a back-up protection and a cracking base.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

gally said:


> I always thought of Jetseal more as a base for a good wax or sealant so I wouldn't expect it to last for long.
> 
> It's the kinda thing i'd use before FK if i'm honest, sort of a back-up protection and a cracking base.


Remember the big sealant test on the horse box?



> After 4 months, the following sealants are still protecting the paintwork:
> 
> Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
> Chemical Guys: M-Seal, Jetseal 109, Speed Amor
> ...


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=85205

But yeah, point taken. I use it as a 'base coat' for wax.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Jet seal dispersing water better than fk1000p which I am really suprised at, cleans better with snow foam than fk. 

I just put fk on my alloys. 

Hmm, kinda weird I'll keep tabs on it.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Sep 12, 2010)

Three months on, how is this doing?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah spill the beens...:lol:
Mind i bet its had 3 different products on at least since...:lol:


----------

